# layout blind / killer weed



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

This may be the dumb question of the day, but here it goes. I have a bundle of killer weed. How do I tie it onto my stubble straps, overhand knot in the middle of a bunch of strands, or do I zip tie it on in the middle or towards one end of a bunch of strands. Am I better off using strips of burlap to give it more of a ghillie suit look? I have always just used natural field stubble and stuffed it in, but this year I want to have some concealment on my blind and fill in with natural stuff when I get in the field. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We use to use zip ties. if you do use the stuff dont try and cover the entire blind with it. A lot of people think that stuff is made to camo your blind once a season and you are done. Put a little clump here and there.

I go all natural with all of our blinds. doesnt matter what color killer weed, raffia, or whatever fake grass you buy it never will match up to what you are hunting. I seasoned some(put it outside over the winter,spring, summer) looks good i was thinkin about putting some on a couple of my blinds. helps out when you are hunting a tilled field or little to no stubble areas.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I messed around a bit and think I figured out I am just going to make the ghillie clips to add on, then fill in with natural vegitation....Scott


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

I use the Avery All-Terrain killerweed, get 6 or 7 strands and cut them into 10" pieces, feed them through the stubble strap, fold straight up and then put a 4" zip tie around the killerweed. Haven't lost one yet, this will give your blind a softer look and less stubbling to do in the field, I just went and did every other strap and just filled in where I needed. Hopes this helps.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

I zip tied bundles of it to some clothes pins and then pinch the clothes pins onto the stubble straps. 

Works ok but you will have a bundle fall off every now and again. If I was to do it again, I'd buy a little better clothes pin, I just used the basic wooden ones. But they're quick and easy to put on and take off. I just store them in a box when I'm not using them.

I don't think that they really blend in a open field situation, but in a weededge/water edge situation, it seems to work pretty well.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

theres a video of fred zink showing how he does it, it works well. basically you cut about 8" pieces, thread them thru a loop and double them back over...zip tie the base where they double back over. I'll see if i can find the video.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Think these are the videos you're talking about.

http://www.ducks.org/DU_Magazine/DUMagazineMayJune2008/3780/GroundGame.html


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks, guys, the video was perfect. I did end up making about 50 platic clothes pin sets. I can interchange it with my kayak and my ground blind....Scott


----------

